# TCCCS in a box/ Static Comm suite



## RadOperata (22 Aug 2012)

I am trying to help another sig out, and our DA at the unit is causing me to pull my hair out. I am curious if anyone here has seen this kit and if there is a ECL for it complete. It is a stand alone commsuite, HF,UHF and VHF capabilities.


----------



## Prefect (22 Aug 2012)

I'm sorry if this sounds insulting but you didn't mention what you have already done.

Each box will have its own checklist. Use TACIS and just browse to your units holdings or query using the serial number on the case. You can also use CGCS and query using the NSN which is probably a better way to approach it if you are working from your SCA. Both of these options will give you the checklist number. Then just use the CFSS web query tool to generate the checklist.


----------



## RadOperata (22 Aug 2012)

Not insulting at all, should have explained further. I took a posting to a reserve airforce unit and the sigs account here is out to lunch. They don't use TACIS here and the kit is currently away from the unit on an op. Anyway I was just curious if there was a checklist out there for the kit complete to save me a bit of hassle. Aparrently there isn't so I will just keep sifting and checking NSN's with CFSS. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Aug 2012)

The checklist is available on the DGELM DWAN site I'm pretty sure, once I get back from lunch I'll grab the link. It has the ECLs for damn near everything.

Here's the link, instructions on how to retrieve the ECLs are on the top of the page: http://admmat.mil.ca/dglepm/dlcspm/en/products_equipchecklists_e.asp#Static%20Kits


----------



## RadOperata (22 Aug 2012)

Appreciate it, thanks for the link.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Aug 2012)

RadOperata said:
			
		

> Appreciate it, thanks for the link.



No problem, one of the first bookmarks I made while working in Sig Stores, super handy.


----------

